# Blood from Right Nostril



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

This morning we noticed blood coming from Holley's right nostril. I didn't see a cut or anything lodged in her nose. Any suggestions? I have a call into the vet.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I would always go to the vet with bleeding from a nostril! Better to be safe, because bleeding from the nose can sometimes be indicative of something very serious. If nothing has happened, it probably isn't serious; however, if it were me, I would not take any chances. Best wishes!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

How is Holly? I hope all is OK.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We went to the vet yesterday afternoon. She didn't see anything lodged in her nose or feel anything bad. She thinks maybe Holley just hit her nose on something. We are going to just keep an eye on her for any more symptoms. I am hoping it was just her puppy clumsiness. She is still her normal crazy self. Thank you very much for checking in on her.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Glad to hear all is well


----------



## LuckysMomSamj530 (Jul 14, 2009)

If you still see some bleeding, have your vet scope her nose. My Lucky's labrador-sister had a foxtail so far up her nose, the it took the vet over 45 mins to find it!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you Lucky. We are keeping a close eye on her for any more bleeding. We are hoping it was just a one time thing due to her crazy puppy ways.


----------

